# Red's and Cobia's



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry no pics as I fun fished today with good friends. Saw atleast 25 cobes today lots of runts in the 15 , 20lb range with some nice ones to 50lbs thrown in as well. Caught 12 bull reds tonight and befor the sun went down caught 2 nice cobes in the drum hole and would say our big cobe for the day was 45lbs. Things are really starting to do it. I'M READY...YOU?opcorn:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

We left em biting.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

blakester said:


> Sorry no pics as I fun fished today with good friends. Saw atleast 25 cobes today lots of runts in the 15 , 20lb range with some nice ones to 50lbs thrown in as well. Caught 12 bull reds tonight and befor the sun went down caught 2 nice cobes in the drum hole and would say our big cobe for the day was 45lbs. Things are really starting to do it. I'M READY...YOU?opcorn:


man!! do u charter a boat or give lessons??


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Smittroc said:


> man!! do u charter a boat or give lessons??


Yes , charter captain I am.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

where were u fishing at?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

The chesapeake bay, currently.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

blakester said:


> Yes , charter captain I am.


Hey capt. will you be available in Sept and what are your prices? Also, will the cobies be as plentiful as they are now during that time frame?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes have dates open in sept. 550$ full day bay. There is not going to be that many left after this crowd up here gets done with em . So I would say not as many...


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

cool thanks capt!


----------

